# Brute display not working



## lilbigtonka

Ok I tore the rearend out of my bike got it rebuilt and now after sitting a month waiting for the parts I got everything back together now the display lights up when you turn key on then goes blank and the oil red light blinks.....runs perfect but has no fuel mph I mean nothing on dash....I checked all the fuses and everything seems good I only unplugged the fuel pump plug when I did all the work but it is good and clips back on perfect.....bike cranks and runs great just not display and I'm lost on what to check


----------



## aquatic1998

*Display Problems*

Hey hows it going? I had this happen to my brute force and it ended up being in the wiring harness. If you ride alot in the water, if had I had to guess thats what it is. I opened the wiring harness up and soldiered all the connections and siliconed and rewrapped wiring harness. Haven,t had a problem since.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I am at a loss I have checked everything and mine is a 08 750 so I don't have the plug I don't believe over the gas tank.....I can't find a bare wire and my display plug seems good I have wiggled everything with no luck......it lights up then goes blank doesn't make sense


----------



## wolf_36

might be a ground on the frame back toward the tank , I know yours is an 08 but on my 05 close to the buss connector on mine had a ground wire messing me up and it was close to the tank , not sure if the 08 wiring not counting the bus connector is the same in that area as the 05


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well I did remove the gas tank to get the diff out so can you pin point me exactly where


----------



## wolf_36

The wire was in along with the main ground to the motor , just trace back from where the ground comes off the motor on the belt side up the frame and back to the tank its not the thick ground off the motor though but there are others in that group , if it wasn't dark out I could get you a pic


----------



## lilbigtonka

Everything looks good down there I checked the all the wires....it just doesn't make sense I switched rectifiers and batteries just hoping something would give and nope still nothing while running except neutral and blinking oil light no reverse or dash and when lights are on it just blinks light color orange but when you first turn key all the dash lights up for literally a second then nothing completely dead like


----------



## brutemike

Maybe the problem lays in the ignition switch. If it worked fine before tank removal and not after I would have to say something is not plugged in all the way not getting good contact cause you have to pull the tray under the seat and rear plastic off to get it out. Also check tour connections where you did your fuse box mod.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well only thing I unplugged was the plug for the fuel pump but it is plugged back in and everything seems good and it clicked when I plugged it back in....


----------



## lilbigtonka

well i tore the harness apart at back of bike and there the black and yellow wires are grouped together is all good and all the white wires grouped together is all good also.....i have switch rectifier and both boxes under the seat with my buddies along with batteries and still comes on for a brief sec then nothing......im not having much luck chasing this gremlin.....everything looks in check but obviously something isnt......HELP


----------



## wolf_36

Maybe if your buddy will let you try his display or try your display on his bike just incase there is a short somewhere , display maybe just going bad you said everything else works so its possible that the LED screen is going out


----------



## lilbigtonka

Weird that everything lights up tho....I am gonna go try that tho too see


----------



## wolf_36

That's what got me to thinking LED screen might be bad


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well I am getting somewhere but not quite there yet.....I put my display in my buddies bike works perfect so I turned key on and every wire matches his except for the pink with silver wire on it....with his key on or off he doesn't get power to it with my key on or off it has power....wire gurus help me with this every other wire on the display is good so to speak


----------



## wolf_36

what year is his bike cause on the 08 all I can find is a pink off the display


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes that is what it is I think it is the speed sensor pulse whatever that is but why do I have power to it and he doesn't


----------



## wolf_36

If its just a pink wire it goes to the speed sensor , controller actuator , and the ecu
Are they the same year bikes


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yes both 08's 750 and yes I switched the actuators and ecu and my stuff works on his bike no problem but his stuff doesn't work on mine so it is got to be the wiring somewhere


----------



## wolf_36

Yea the manual has the pin out for the display and tells were each goes and which is + or - maybe you could go from there with a meter and check volts or ohms


----------



## lilbigtonka

I a, running outta options with key on brown and pink wire on speed sensor have power on my buddies bike and mine is hit and miss when I move one of the wires


----------



## wolf_36

Well I hope that gets you in the right direction to fix'n it


----------



## lilbigtonka

As soon as I turn key on with my buddies bike the pink and brown stay powered and mine starts powered and then cuts out doesnt make sense guess it is time for a wire harness as much as I hate to say it


----------



## lilbigtonka

well after tickering and tickering i decided it had to be a ground problem not just any wiring as how it was acting.....i traced all the ground wires i knew of and all were well, so i talked to my buddy jrpro since he had problems before also on his old brute and come to find out there is another ground at the front of the bike on the crossmember which i would have never seen as my lift covered it up along with the wire......i touched the wire and it broke right off.....i spliced a new end on and filled with dielectric grease and bolted it back down and dash lights up like brand new again.......man nothing i hate more then electronic gremlins now on to cleaning up all the wiring i had exposed and taping it back up nice and tight


----------



## wolf_36

Wiring problems are always a pain glad you were able to track it down


----------



## lilbigtonka

thanks wolf for trying to help i love this forum and for that reason we are always helping each other.....now it runs until next time lol


----------



## wolf_36

My wife swears I fix mine just to tear it up , I starting to think she's right LOL


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> well after tickering and tickering i decided it had to be a ground problem not just any wiring as how it was acting.....i traced all the ground wires i knew of and all were well, so i talked to my buddy jrpro since he had problems before also on his old brute and come to find out there is another ground at the front of the bike on the crossmember which i would have never seen as my lift covered it up along with the wire......i touched the wire and it broke right off.....i spliced a new end on and filled with dielectric grease and bolted it back down and dash lights up like brand new again.......man nothing i hate more then electronic gremlins now on to cleaning up all the wiring i had exposed and taping it back up nice and tight


That's awesome man! I forgot to text you back and see what the result was! This forum is awesome man! Dave also just had some issues got him straightened out in no time. 

Same thing happened to me man...between the ground, to the fuel pump wires, then my relay went bad, then I had the same thing as you, getting power to certain wires with key off. Unfortunately I do know a little about brute electrical lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hambone384

jrpro130 said:


> lilbigtonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> well after tickering and tickering i decided it had to be a ground problem not just any wiring as how it was acting.....i traced all the ground wires i knew of and all were well, so i talked to my buddy jrpro since he had problems before also on his old brute and come to find out there is another ground at the front of the bike on the crossmember which i would have never seen as my lift covered it up along with the wire......i touched the wire and it broke right off.....i spliced a new end on and filled with dielectric grease and bolted it back down and dash lights up like brand new again.......man nothing i hate more then electronic gremlins now on to cleaning up all the wiring i had exposed and taping it back up nice and tight
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome man! I forgot to text you back and see what the result was! This forum is awesome man! Dave also just had some issues got him straightened out in no time.
> 
> Same thing happened to me man...between the ground, to the fuel pump wires, then my relay went bad, then I had the same thing as you, getting power to certain wires with key off. Unfortunately I do know a little about brute electrical lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway yall could post a picture of the cross member wire the ground wire ? This is the same problem Im having with me Brute ... its really getting on my nerves now .... So could i get a pic on where to look
Click to expand...


----------



## Trevo309

*2007 Brute Force Runs for 3 seconds then shuts off*

My 2007 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 started backfiring during winter and Then it would shut off and wouldn’t start so we rebuilt the carbs And it’s still doing it...It will run for like 20 minutes sometimes and when you get on the gas hard, when you let off it backfires and Boggs out then you have to pull the air filter cover off for it to start again... someone please help me out


----------



## NMKawierider

Trevo309 said:


> My 2007 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 started backfiring during winter and Then it would shut off and wouldn’t start so we rebuilt the carbs And it’s still doing it...It will run for like 20 minutes sometimes and when you get on the gas hard, when you let off it backfires and Boggs out then you have to pull the air filter cover off for it to start again... someone please help me out


When it starts acting up loosen the gas cap. If it quits replace the vent check valve. If not check the fuel pump and.or the pickup screen. It's leaning...and those are the two of the three most reported reasons. The other is splits on the carb boots...and they will be at or under the head-side clamps.


----------



## Green Monster

lilbigtonka said:


> well after tickering and tickering i decided it had to be a ground problem not just any wiring as how it was acting.....i traced all the ground wires i knew of and all were well, so i talked to my buddy jrpro since he had problems before also on his old brute and come to find out there is another ground at the front of the bike on the crossmember which i would have never seen as my lift covered it up along with the wire......i touched the wire and it broke right off.....i spliced a new end on and filled with dielectric grease and bolted it back down and dash lights up like brand new again.......man nothing i hate more then electronic gremlins now on to cleaning up all the wiring i had exposed and taping it back up nice and tight


Yeah I just had the exact problem. Rebuilt my front diff. put everything back together and my cluster kept fading out. Found the answer here in about ten seconds. This isn't the first time I've used this forum for troubleshooting either. It's really a great place for information.


----------



## LeCroy29

Started with a leaking seal. Removes skid plate then changed seal. Left skid plate off and at first it wouldn’t come out of 4x4 then it finally went to 2wd. Now display doesn’t light up but only for a second. Still no 4c4?


----------

